# One night short of Platinum



## rsackett (Dec 31, 2012)

I have 74 nights this year, just one night short of Platinum. I thought about getting a room tonight. I found a Fairfield Inn near my home for $71, but after looking at the difference between Gold and Platinum I am not sure it is worth it.

What do you think?

Ray


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 31, 2012)

good evening

Just do it!!!!

just the 50% bonus MR points is cool.... you almost always get a great upgrade..


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 31, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> Just do it!!!!
> 
> just the 50% bonus MR points is cool.... you almost always get a great upgrade..



Agree, do it.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 31, 2012)

Not sure if that counts on 12/31 or 1/1. However, i doubt you will drop for missing one day-especially if you called and asked. How long have you been Plat? Have you always exceeded the 75 days considerably? I once missed by 5 nights and they carried me. I had been plat for 4 years and had considerable reservations on file for the upcoming year. 

BUT, I think Plat is well worth it over Gold.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was also 1 night short and did what you're contemplating because having plat level over the last 3 years has been well worth it. We've received upgrades 99% of the time.

We found a Fairfield Inn that was $125 but came with a $25 amex card and an extra 500 points promo so we did it and had fun with it. I suggest you do the same if its not too late..


----------



## rsackett (Dec 31, 2012)

Mr. Vker said:


> Not sure if that counts on 12/31 or 1/1. However, i doubt you will drop for missing one day-especially if you called and asked. How long have you been Plat? Have you always exceeded the 75 days considerably? I once missed by 5 nights and they carried me. I had been plat for 4 years and had considerable reservations on file for the upcoming year.
> 
> BUT, I think Plat is well worth it over Gold.



I have never been Platinum.  I had 15 rollover nights this year and that is how I got this close.  After thinking about it, I think I will not do it. I only spend about 10 paid nights a year at Marriott's. Most of those are at Residents Inns with no real upgrade potential.  Most of my nights each year come from the Marriott Visa and Timeshare stays.  I would hate to have the stay count as a January 2013 stay.

Ray


----------



## sparty (Dec 31, 2012)

rsackett said:


> I have 74 nights this year, just one night short of Platinum. I thought about getting a room tonight. I found a Fairfield Inn near my home for $71, but after looking at the difference between Gold and Platinum I am not sure it is worth it.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Ray



It's not worth it. I've been platinum for some time.  If you're into "apple Iphone's" and status symbols - you should do it. Otherwise, there is no big benefit.


----------



## Janette (Dec 31, 2012)

Do it! We enjoy every stay. You should have seen our rooms and the views in Victoria, Vancouver and especially in Halifax this past summer. We had a suite that big wheels would use for entertainment. We had a fireplace, mini kitchen, two baths, dining table for eight, seating for about 20 and then the lovely bedroom. We needed to call friends and tell them to come to Canada. We get the best of treatment in every brand of Marriott and great help with reservations. Sometimes places looked booked on line, but when I called the platinum number, I get a room. It pays to own lots of Marriott timeshares and use a Marriott credit card. We are headed to St. Thomas Saturday for our first 24 nights for 2013.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2012)

My guess is they will comp you Platinum status even with only 74 nights. The difference between Gold and Platinum as far as points bonus is only 25%. As a gold you would get a 25% bonus, as platinum you would get 50%.

I wouldn't bother spending the $71 bucks.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 31, 2012)

Aside from the bonus points its the upgrades that I find valuable to us. When we were gold I don't recall receiving any upgrades. For the 2 to 3 trips a year we take in Marriotts its always very nice to receive an upgrade.

For the last 3 years on our annual trip to HHI, nice upgrades to OF units at the Marriott HHI Hotel to start the trip were super nice.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 31, 2012)

Tonight would definitely count as a 2012 night, giving you 75 nights, if that is your worry.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 31, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> Tonight would definitely count as a 2012 night, giving you 75 nights, if that is your worry.



OK then I would do it! I don't think you would be comped not having been Plat before. Let us know what you have decided.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 31, 2012)

Did you do it?  I think they would have given you platinum, but I wouldn't have left it to chance.  I do think there's an advantage to it over gold...last year they forgot to 'gift' me a patinum gift on check in and I got $100 twice...and one of those was for a $79 room.

Brian


----------



## rsackett (Dec 31, 2012)

No, I did not do it.  I guess I will stay gold!

Ray


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 31, 2012)

rsackett said:


> No, I did not do it.  I guess I will stay gold!
> 
> Ray



OK, in that case, I would call sometime next week. (during business hours) Ask to talk to Marriott Rewards. Tell them you missed by one day and ask if you can be comped the one night. Without asking-I give you a 20% chance. With asking, I give you 80% chance.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mr. Vker said:


> OK, in that case, I would call sometime next week. (during business hours) Ask to talk to Marriott Rewards. Tell them you missed by one day and ask if you can be comped the one night. Without asking-I give you a 20% chance. With asking, I give you 80% chance.



Without asking, I would put the odds higher than 20%, probably much higher and potentially closer to the 80% you indicated the odds at by asking for the platinum comp.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 31, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Without asking, I would put the odds higher than 20%, probably much higher and potentially closer to the 80% you indicated the odds at by asking for the platinum comp.



I went with 20% because they had never been plat before. But, I see where you are coming from.


----------



## mas (Dec 31, 2012)

We made Platinum in 2010.  In 2011 we ended up with 60 nights and they gave us platinum for another year.  We won't make anything this year as we ended up with 30 nights--we started using our 'pile' of points for stays, so I guess it's back to lowly silver


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2012)

mas said:


> We made Platinum in 2010.  In 2011 we ended up with 60 nights and they gave us platinum for another year.  We won't make anything this year as we ended up with 30 nights--we started using our 'pile' of points for stays, so I guess it's back to lowly silver



A soft landing should put you at Gold for 2013.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 31, 2012)

mas said:


> We made Platinum in 2010.  In 2011 we ended up with 60 nights and they gave us platinum for another year.  We won't make anything this year as we ended up with 30 nights--we started using our 'pile' of points for stays, so I guess it's back to lowly silver



If I understand you correct, you earned Plat in 2010 so you were Plat in 2011-they comped you Plat in 2012. (you are plat now)  If so, you will drop to Gold this year. You only drop one level/year-Soft landing.


----------



## sparty (Jan 1, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> Did you do it?  I think they would have given you platinum, but I wouldn't have left it to chance.  I do think there's an advantage to it over gold...last year they forgot to 'gift' me a patinum gift on check in and I got $100 twice...and one of those was for a $79 room.
> 
> Brian



Yeah I was thinking about this too. I think the $100 is the only reason I would go for platinum.  I usually get it because:
1) I come in late - 11 to 1 am
2) I ask for gift like wine instead of points
3) Usually the staff doesn't like bringing it that late

Last time I felt bad so I said I would swap breakfast buffet for the $100. Front desk said no - the breakfast was too expensive so I just took the $100 cash. Yup this is the platinum service...


----------



## mav (Jan 1, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Aside from the bonus points its the upgrades that I find valuable to us. When we were gold I don't recall receiving any upgrades. For the 2 to 3 trips a year we take in Marriotts its always very nice to receive an upgrade.
> 
> For the last 3 years on our annual trip to HHI, nice upgrades to OF units at the Marriott HHI Hotel to start the trip were super nice.




    I am gold and this Sept. we spent 9 nights of our trip to Greece at the Marriott Ledra in Athens. We were upgraded to the executive floor and given lounge access. REALLY nice! Excellent staff!!


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 1, 2013)

My experience is that the upgrades and perks are better in Europe Marriotts than here in NA.  I always book AAA rate to Senior rate, whichever is cheaper, and they always upgrade me to concierge level, especially on weekends when they're closed lol, but sometimes breakfast.  In Europe gold and platinum elite is better recognized IMO.  Of course this only applies to the full service Marriotts.

Brian


----------



## rthib (Jan 1, 2013)

*Will be watered down*

With the change in lifetime requirements, there will be tons of Platinums around, there are already a bunch - not a very exclusive club.
Upgrades are going to be harder with everyone pulling the DYKWIA.

There is a level about Platinum, actual two if you count the one that Mr. Marriott gives out. As a Platinum Premiere, I have checked into hotel where there where multiple Platinum Premiers and 30+ Platinums.

Just to put it in some perspective how easy it is to get Platinum for most, I would have earned Platinum status just on Bonus nights.

If you travel for business, the guarantee reservation is worth it.

Otherwise, if you make it good, but don't really bother.

And Platinum is worth nothing at the Time Shares.


----------



## kjd (Jan 2, 2013)

Got comped again this year for Plat even though I didn't make the 75 nights.  I think there is something running in the background that tells them to comp people who meet other perameters.  It might have something to do with the credit card spending patterns.  I would not pay for a night's stay just to be platinum but I would ask Marriott if you could get a courtesy year from them for being so close.  What really do they have to lose?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 2, 2013)

Ray, I don't think it's been mentioned here but if they don't extend Plat for you and instead you're Gold, you'll begin 2013 with 9 Rollover Nights (the 24 in excess of the Gold-50 requirement, less the 15 that rolled over from 2011 into 2012.)  That's a pretty good start for the year.  

But I agree with the others that you're an excellent candidate for Marriott extending Plat for you, in which case you'll begin 2013 with 0 Rollover Nights.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 2, 2013)

kjd said:


> Got comped again this year for Plat even though I didn't make the 75 nights.  I think there is something running in the background that tells them to comp people who meet other perameters.  It might have something to do with the credit card spending patterns.  I would not pay for a night's stay just to be platinum but I would ask Marriott if you could get a courtesy year from them for being so close.  What really do they have to lose?



Did you get an email confirming the comp for 2013 or find out some other way?  Or are some accounts already being updated and you can see it on the website?  I didn't think they'd done any year-end accounting yet.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 2, 2013)

We were 5 nights short this year due to having to cancel an MVCI week with no time to schedule anything . Last year, fairly early on we received a snail mail packet in possibly Nov., saying we would be platinum again for 2012, even though at that time we were short of the 75 nights.  However, we did have 2 Mvci weeks booked in Dec. Which would put us a week over 75.  That, however was not mentioned in the letter.

This year we knew we would be a few days short, but just had no free space to schedule anything else, and when we did not get any notice I checked on renting a meeting room, but our local places said we had to rent guest rooms as well, so instead I called the rewards line and got the recorded guy.  He actually understood, more or less, that I wanted to know the level for 2013, and said Platinum, but I didn 't believe he understood.  So I called back and asked for a real person, and she did confirm that we would be Platinum for 2013even though we were a few days short.  

Have no idea how they make that call, but we have been over 75 the last couple of years, so there may be be some secret formula they use that averages nights over the years if it is close.  At any rate, you can call, and they will tell...even the automated guy!


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 2, 2013)

I was Platinum last year but only had 46 nights on the books.

My best bet is if Marriott does not grant me any upgrades and lets me drop to Silver.  I had no rollover nights from last year, so I should roll over 36 nights above my Silver status.  

When my Marriott Visa anniversary date comes along in two months I will get 15 nights (giving me 51 nights) and will become Gold. I have over 24 nights of Marriott stays on the books for this year, which will get me back to platinum.  I will be Gold during most of my stays.

BUT, to speed things up to Platinum, I will call Marriott and ask for a "Taste of Platinum" just before my first two week stay.


----------



## sparty (Jan 2, 2013)

rsackett said:


> No, I did not do it.  I guess I will stay gold!
> 
> Ray




Hey I forgot to mention a great benefit you get with Platinum:

1) Free internet - free is only $16 for Platinum instead of $25 for everyone else at JW Marriott in Phoenix!

BooYAH!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2013)

sparty said:


> Hey I forgot to mention a great benefit you get with Platinum:
> 
> 1) Free internet - free is only $16 for Platinum instead of $25 for everyone else at JW Marriott in Phoenix!
> 
> BooYAH!



Golds get this same benefit of free internet also.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2013)

thinze3 said:


> I was Platinum last year but only had 46 nights on the books.
> 
> My best bet is if Marriott does not grant me any upgrades and lets me drop to Silver.  I had no rollover nights from last year, so I should roll over 36 nights above my Silver status.
> 
> ...



Terry, You won't get any roll over nights if you were Platinum in 2012. You won't roll over based on silver status, your rollover is based on your Platinum status from 2012. Since you weren't over 75 nights in 2012, nothing to rollover.

In any case, Marriott will give you a soft landing most likely in 2013, putting you only at Gold through February 2014.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 2, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Terry, You won't get any roll over nights if you were Platinum in 2012. You won't roll over based on silver status, your rollover is based on your Platinum status from 2012. Since you weren't over 75 nights in 2012, nothing to rollover.
> 
> In any case, Marriott will give you a soft landing most likely in 2013, putting you only at Gold through February 2014.



Roll over nights are only above and beyond your current/last status?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2013)

thinze3 said:


> Roll over nights are only above and beyond your current/last status?



Your current/last status (2012) is Platinum? So your rollover will be based on that status. So you won't be eligible for any rollover nights. I am in a similar situation but with Gold in 2012, I only had 29 nights, so no rollover nights for me either. I will drop to silver. The good news for you is that Marriott should give you a soft landing and only drop you to gold for 2013. Though you won't have any rollover nights to count toward any status in 2013.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 2, 2013)

Eeeeesh.  I'm sorry.  I had a feeling that once Rollover Nights were introduced into this thread then we'd begin morphing it into this other thread, Marriott Rewards Year-End and Rollover Nights.  But with Ray's question here being specifically about missing Elite Status by one, I didn't want to merge everything together.

I'd appreciate it if new questions re Status and Rollover Nights are posted to the linked thread (and will keep an eye on this to see if any new posts should be moved there.)  Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## rsackett (Jan 3, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Eeeeesh.  I'm sorry.  I had a feeling that once Rollover Nights were introduced into this thread then we'd begin morphing it into this other thread, Marriott Rewards Year-End and Rollover Nights.  But with Ray's question here being specifically about missing Elite Status by one, I didn't want to merge everything together.
> 
> I'd appreciate it if new questions re Status and Rollover Nights are posted to the linked thread (and will keep an eye on this to see if any new posts should be moved there.)  Thanks for your cooperation.



I do not mind.  I am in a wait and see mode.  My question was answered.

Ray


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jan 5, 2013)

I received my Platinum Elite packet with card today in the mail.  I also only had 74 qualifying nights in 2012. The card says, "VALID THRU 02/2014".


----------



## kjd (Jan 5, 2013)

I was told that I would be platinium again for 2013 in a telephone conversation with a Marriott services rep.  I have only 56 nights stays in 2012.  I had called customer services on another matter and the rep mentioned it in passing.  Today, the platinum packet arrived in the mail.  Evidentially the reps have access to information long before we get it.


----------



## gwhamm (Jan 5, 2013)

*Retain Platinum with just 48 nights*

Last week I too was on the phone with a Marriott Rewards rep and was told that I would being retaining the platinum status in 2013 even though I only had 48 nights.  I also got my booklet and card in the mail this past week.  This is the second year in which I've been platinum without quite reaching 75 nights.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 5, 2013)

gwhamm said:


> Last week I too was on the phone with a Marriott Rewards rep and was told that I would being retaining the platinum status in 2013 even though I only had 48 nights.  I also got my booklet and card in the mail this past week.  This is the second year in which I've been platinum without quite reaching 75 nights.



Really? That is awesome. I hope that holds true for us because we've just secured platinum thru 2/2014 after that the next year we may end up a few short because of our travel plans so hopefully they keep us at platinum.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 5, 2013)

Many on FT are talking about status being maintained although being way short last year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> Many on FT are talking about status being maintained although being way short last year.



This is one thing that does dilute the benefits of Gold and Platinum status IMO. I certainly didn't reach the requirements to renew gold last year. I shouldn't be granted gold for 2013 if I am. While it would be great for me, it doesn't seem fair to those that pushed to get the 50 or 75 nights required to renew.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 6, 2013)

A rep told me my gold status was renewed until Feb. of 2014, and I was definitely short of nights required.  You will see your new status online by Feb 1.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 9, 2013)

I was short 11 nights to make Gold again 
and I just received my Gold package for 2013.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2013)

suzannesimon said:


> I was short 11 nights to make Gold again
> and I just received my Gold package for 2013.



Same here, though I was short 21 nights.


----------



## SCSTWG (Jan 10, 2013)

*Platinum challenge*

I am surprised that nobody has mentioned the platinum challenge.  I became aware of this on FT.  You call Marriott and ask if you are eligible for the Platinum challenge.  If they say yes, you have 3 months to complete (9) stays.  Notice that I said "stays" not "nights".  Actually, if you call at the beginning of the month, but after the first of the month, you get 4 months to complete the challenge.  As soon as you sign up for the challenge, they immediately give you platinum status.  I was only silver, but now I am platinum and just this week enjoyed an upgrade at a Courtyard to a 2-room King Suite which was very nice.  Call to see if you are eligible.  Good luck.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Jan 10, 2013)

I was short 13 nights and just got the gold elite card today - good till 2/14.  I didn't think I would get it.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 10, 2013)

Sometimes it can be hit or miss how loyalty programs handle status for those who are short.  A few years ago, I had Chairman's status (top tier, 100k miles) on US Airways, my wife had Platinum (second tier, 75k miles) and my kids had Silver (lowest tier, 25k miles).  We switched our loyalty over to American Airlines, and none of us flew enough miles to earn status on US Airways the next year.  My wife and I lost status completely, but the kids had their status extended for an extra year.

With the economy the way it is, I'm sure that many loyalty programs are extending status much more freely than before.  You want to keep those loyal customers when they start traveling more.


----------



## rsackett (Jan 13, 2013)

Well I got my GOLD welcome packet.  I was the one who started this thread, one night short of Platinum.  I looked over the benefits and evaluated how I travel, and decided that I was fine with Gold.

I did not end up calling and asking for Platinum.  To me it does not matter that much in the end.

It is odd how Marriott decides who to grant a level to and who not to though.  It seems much more likely that they will keep you at the level you were at even if you were very short of attaining that again.  They are much less likely to promote you to a level that you have never achieved.

Ray


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2013)

rsackett said:


> Well I got my GOLD welcome packet.  I was the one who started this thread, one night short of Platinum.  I looked over the benefits and evaluated how I travel, and decided that I was fine with Gold.
> 
> I did not end up calling and asking for Platinum.  To me it does not matter that much in the end.
> 
> ...



At least you will start out with 24 roll over nights when they post them. Unless of course you had rollover nights from 2011.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 13, 2013)

rsackett said:


> Well I got my GOLD welcome packet.  I was the one who started this thread, one night short of Platinum.  I looked over the benefits and evaluated how I travel, and decided that I was fine with Gold.
> 
> I did not end up calling and asking for Platinum.  To me it does not matter that much in the end.
> 
> ...



It seemed to matter to you enough to post on the topic.  I would have called and written a letter but only because I travel a lot for business and it would be in my best interest.

MR has millions of members so I don't think they sit around in a conference room to decide the fate of hundreds of thousands who each year have the same situation.

I bet a phone call would have done it and I don't think its too late either!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I bet a phone call would have done it.



My guess is that a phone call might still do the trick, even after the fact. It never hurts to call and ask.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 13, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> My guess is that a phone call might still do the trick, even after the fact. It never hurts to call and ask.



I defintely agree here!  For me the PLT benefits are worth it.  The 50% bonuses are 2x what Gold level gets.  Thats a lot of extra MR points at end of year.

The 48-hour Guaranteed Availability for PLT is also a great benefit when you need to be in a place quickly.  I can't tell you how many times I have needed to travel on short notice only to find out that the entire city is fully booked because of a major event.  The 48-hour availability is a life saver!


----------

